
Better way to mock HTTP server - scalalang
https://github.com/scalalang2/motty
======
kuceram
There are two other awesome projects which help you mock REST HTTP server:

\- [https://www.getpostman.com/](https://www.getpostman.com/) \-
[https://apiary.io/](https://apiary.io/)

